# Moving to the Wirral......live food!



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

We're moving to the Rock Ferry area of the Wirral and would like to know if anyone knows of a good Reptile Shop where we can get live food etc? We don't drive so it needs to be easy to get to...lol

Thanks


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Best place for livefood:

www.rickslivefood.co.uk

TBH, either on that side or this side of the water you will be hard pushed to find any halfway decent shops at all.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

andys aquatics


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

WElcome to Wirral  Where in Rock Ferry you going to? I used to live there 

You have a couple of shops Wirral side - Andy's Aquatics which is just past the shops in New Ferry (bout 5 minutes from anywhere in Rock ferry)

Poulton Pets - on Poulton Road, Wallasey

North West exotics - on Rake Lane Wallasey/New Brighton

Also havce Wirral Herp Society who meet 1st Wednesday of each month in Liscard and are always happy for new members to pop along


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> WElcome to Wirral  Where in Rock Ferry you going to? I used to live there
> 
> You have a couple of shops Wirral side - Andy's Aquatics which is just past the shops in New Ferry (bout 5 minutes from anywhere in Rock ferry)
> 
> ...


Hiya, Thanks.

We're moving to Alpha Drive, not far from the train station...Close to work for me as I work Neston! 

When were settled and sorted we'll pop along


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Best place for livefood:
> 
> www.rickslivefood.co.uk
> 
> TBH, either on that side or this side of the water you will be hard pushed to find any halfway decent shops at all.


Top marks from me as usual for Rick! :no1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

OMG My auntie used to live in Alpha drive!!! I **think** it was number 23 but she lived in a few of the streets down that way - Rock Lane West and Bedford Road!

It is not too bad down that way from what I know now - been a whiel since I lived there although my grandad lives round the corner


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> OMG My auntie used to live in Alpha drive!!! I **think** it was number 23 but she lived in a few of the streets down that way - Rock Lane West and Bedford Road!
> 
> It is not too bad down that way from what I know now - been a whiel since I lived there although my grandad lives round the corner


What a small world :lol2:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there, 

Rock ferry - brave choice. 

Andy's aquatics is a fish and reptile shop in new ferry (the shopping end of rock ferry - its just a bit further along from iceland and on the other side of the road.

Anyway, good luck with the move! And give me a shout and pop over to me again when you are settled (you and Jake came to mine in New Brighton to rescue me from Mr meanie - the scary leo!!).


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

theres a petshop near arrowe park on the woodchurch estate, always used to be very reasonable on foods


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> Top marks from me as usual for Rick! :no1:


Listen to this guy, he knows what he is talking about :lol2:

Jake is welcome to come over to mine and see some real snakes aswell if he wants :no1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

The shop near Arrowe Park is called Kays pets. Last time I was there, they had emaciated baby geckos who has tonnes of retained shed on them - the owners answer to getting it off - moist hide I hear you say!! Not a chance, he ran them under the cold water tap and picked it off!

Kays pets and a few of the smaller shops in Wirral who supply livefoods get thier livefood stocks from North West Exotics


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Younggun you cheaky sod, ive only got proper snakes. And Britonne05 wherd and when is this meet and does it cost and how much to join?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

It is held in Liscard community centre ont he first Wednesday of the month.

They also hold public showsto raise cash for Claire House children's hospital.

Think*** the membership is around £12 a year and you can join at the meetings - John Burgess the guy who runs it is a great bloke too 

The web addy is Wirral Herpetological Society - Home


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Aye I go to Andys Aquatics - just sent my mum there now since am in work looool

And theres one in Wallasey forgot the name but nice place big selection


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Great-Geckos said:


> Rock ferry - brave choice.
> quote]
> 
> Haha... we used to love in Huyton :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

mina_the_witch said:


> Great-Geckos said:
> 
> 
> > Rock ferry - brave choice.
> ...


----------



## neil40 (Nov 14, 2007)

*hi*



cracksolja said:


> Aye I go to Andys Aquatics - just sent my mum there now since am in work looool
> 
> And theres one in Wallasey forgot the name but nice place big selection


Hi there, wondered if you can help with a bit of info? i noticed you got a beardie, and my missus got me one for chrimbo, and it was bought from Andys Aquatics. I live in Bromborough, and im having trouble with him and to behonest The pet shop are not being very helpful.
I got the whole set up from there, but he is not very lively, wont eat greens, and more puzzling he wont eat anything, now and then he will have the odd locust, but he is not feeding enough. Can you help at all with any suggestions? Thanks. Neil


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

neil40 said:


> Hi there, wondered if you can help with a bit of info? i noticed you got a beardie, and my missus got me one for chrimbo, and it was bought from Andys Aquatics. I live in Bromborough, and im having trouble with him and to behonest The pet shop are not being very helpful.
> I got the whole set up from there, but he is not very lively, wont eat greens, and more puzzling he wont eat anything, now and then he will have the odd locust, but he is not feeding enough. Can you help at all with any suggestions? Thanks. Neil


you might be better off making your own thread in the Lizards sub-forum near the top, you'll get a lot more help. I would post what you've said about it not eating and also explain what you were given in this set-up, a picture would help too but it's not necessary. I bet someone will have some good ideas for you.: victory:


----------



## aitchjay (Oct 14, 2008)

The Herp society now meets at the scout hut near the new tesco in wallasey.
Andys Aquatics and Poulton Pets are the best 2 herp shops on Wirral in my opinion.
I work in Neston too. :2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

aitchjay said:


> Andys Aquatics .....best 2 herp shops on Wirral


 Hmmmm:hmm:


----------



## pete (Jul 13, 2007)

you could try REPTI-LISIOUS . 187 old chester rd , nice little shop .


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

pete said:


> you could try REPTI-LISIOUS . 187 old chester rd , nice little shop .


:lol2: Indeed it is and Dave is a very good friend of mine...and delivers my livefood to my door :Na_Na_Na_Na:

This thread is over 12months old :whistling2:


----------



## Zepharia (Mar 11, 2009)

*Reptiles*

Hey there!
Have you opened your shop yet? 
Do you know of any Reptile shops in or around Wallasey?
Thanks, Phil


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Zepharia said:


> Hey there!
> Have you opened your shop yet?
> Do you know of any Reptile shops in or around Wallasey?
> Thanks, Phil


 
Who opened what shop? A new shop has opened on the Wirral called Reptilisious, but it aint ours! lol


----------

